# Shelf life?



## SmallThings (Oct 29, 2014)

I use the SFIC clear glycerin M&P base and I wrap it up and heat seal it as soon as it has hardened. My question is, what would you say the "shelf life" of this base is? I have bars that I made a year ago that still use and they still lather great. But what would be the optimum "used by" time, in your opinion and experience?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2014)

I would check with the supplier to see what they consider is the shelf life. That being said, I've got some GM base which is several years old and still appears fine. I should make something out of it to check if it's still good. I'll try to do this in the next couple of days and let you know how it turns out.

eta: You may have to remind me since my memory is like a sieve. :roll:


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 6, 2014)

Try to use within a year. However, I've had some that's lasted for 10 years, and I still have a few bars that are about 6 or 7!


----------

